# Size estimate for my GSD?



## jent (Jun 14, 2010)

Just for fun, we have been trying to guess what size my dog "Glitch" will end up at size. His dad was on the smaller side, but his mom was on the larger side (sorry, no specific weights). So we have just been curious as to where he will end up at.

Here was a photo of him just a few days after 4 months:
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4746262621_e2d5ba5d92_b.jpg

Here he was at 5 months:
IMG_4236
IMG_4238

At 5.5 months, he weighed 45lb almost exactly. Any guesses as to where he will end up? Thanks (and hope you enjoyed some cute puppy photos, there are lots more from 6 weeks to those 5 month photos on this thread: log of Glitch the dog )


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hmmm.... all i have is males tend to weigh closer to what dad weighed while females lean towards what mom weighed. 45 lbs at 5.5 months, my guess would be about 70-80 lbs? 

oh! and yay for colorado!!! I'm from C. Springs. Miss it terribly. darn military moved us away from Pikes peak!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Someone told me to double the weight they are at 6 months to guesstimate their adult size, but I don't know if that's accurate. If so, we're in trouble because Panzer is 65 pounds at almost 6 months.  His dad is about 100 pounds but has about 1/4 husky in him - mom was PB GSD, but I'm not sure of her size.

I do love that 3rd picture of your pup - those eyes!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

My breeder estimated that Shasta would be 80 pounds, plus or minus, and she weighs 42 pounds at 4 months.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've heard the same thing, double their weight at 6 months. Stosh is 8 mos and 78 lbs but his dad is enormous, over 100. Glitch will probably be 80+. Interestingly, my vet was telling me about an article she read about the size change in German breeds over the last 40 yrs- she said that 40 yrs ago the average male gsd was 60 lbs! Guess we're all getting supersized. BTW, I'm in TX missing CO- we used to live in Nederland. Nice pictures, he's a great looking pup


----------

